# Wireless stop working after kernel update [SOLVED]

## Efo

Hi guys,

I updated my kernel to 3.7.9 and now I am having issues with my wireless card. 

rfkill list

```

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: yes

```

which should indicate a physical switch. The only switch I have ever used is "fn+F11" and that didnt help.

rfkill unblock all didnt help either.

I went through the kernel configuration at http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi (just in case), but that didnt help.

lspci -v

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1001

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at f4100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-26-ra-fe-ee-h6-3f-9b

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

```

eix -I iwl500

```

[I] sys-firmware/iwl5000-ucode

     Available versions:

        (1)     8.24.2.12

        (2)     8.83.5.1-r1

     Installed versions:  8.83.5.1-r1(2)(08:20:29 PM 03/05/2013)

     Homepage:            http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

     Description:         Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 5100/5300 ucode

```

Any idea?

Thanks!

EfoLast edited by Efo on Tue Mar 12, 2013 3:56 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## jpc22

You seem to have done your research. I would suggest you double check if  the  ``wireless power management enabled by default`` option in the kernel is enabled ?   Otherwise if rfkill is compiled in your kernel, i dont see why it should be locked like that.

If you dont mind a kernel compilation and unstable you could try bumping up the kernel version.

----------

## Efo

Hi jpc22,

Thank you for the reply. I just tried kernel 3.9.10 and no luck. I think I must be missing something big....

Do you mean:

Network support -> wireless -> enable powersave by default ?

I tried with and without it, but no luck.

----------

## jpc22

Network support -> wireless -> enable powersave by default ? is exactly what i meant.

you could try wavemon in command line to check if your card gets some signal.

----------

## Efo

Found it!

DONAHUE  suggestion  did the trick.

----------

## Efo

Update: after the udev-200 update my wireless card stopped working. I undid the changes suggested by DONAHUE and now it is working again. I had to reboot the box twice because after the first boot the system wouldnt stop scanning addresses; on the second boot all was good.

----------

